# Wanted: Buncher Operator in Florida



## ScottEve (Nov 20, 2014)

Need a buncher operator here in Jacksonville Florida. 3 years minimum experience required. Competetive pay and lots of work.


----------



## aajamilkhan (Jan 15, 2015)

I can opperate but i live in pakistan nor in florida???


----------



## GlenWimpy (Jan 15, 2015)

aajamilkhan said:


> I can opperate but i live in pakistan nor in florida???


At this point....I'd take some one from Pakistan....and even buy you a ticket here!


----------



## k5alive (Jan 26, 2015)

My buncher experience is small, but im a fast learner. Hell you're not far from home.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 26, 2015)

What brand buncher? What are the hours, I'm used to putting in 100-120 hrs a week.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 26, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> What brand buncher? What are the hours, I'm used to putting in 100-120 hrs a week.


With a back that leaves you confined to a wheelchair some days? Are you completely incapable of honesty?


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 26, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> What brand buncher? What are the hours, I'm used to putting in 100-120 hrs a week.



That would 6 days @ 16-20 hours a day.


----------



## lfnh (Jan 26, 2015)

4 x 30. 3 off

piece of cake.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Mark G Spike (Jun 4, 2015)

I have done tree work for 20 yrs. mostly climbing. Im sure i can learn to run a buncher. I would rather u give me a try and tell me im worthless and send me home, before u bring a pakistany into the country.


----------



## Jason Moore (Nov 11, 2018)

My name Jason Moore have 15 yrs exp tree industry ran fellowbuncher sky trim skidder bucket. Am certified equipment operator live in PA willing to move rite job. When I ran fellowbuncher they loved it cause I could operate it and move it by myself.  My number 8145539920


----------

